# MBNA credit card changed to AvantCard



## STEINER

Hi,

Anybody else with an MBNA CC tried to register it with AvantCard online banking?

I was able to use my MBNA CC online account up to last Thursday or Friday.  All attempts to register with AvantCard have failed.  They don't seem to be quite ready.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion

Hi Steiner

I tried to register yesterday as well.

I rang the number today but ran out of time waiting for an operator. I generally pay through my bank online and that a/c number is still the same. 

Marion


----------



## Mrs Vimes

AvantCard don't say when their site will be up and running - annoying, got so used to being able to monitor the card closely.

@Marion - did you not get a letter a month or so ago telling you to change your account number for online payments?


----------



## Marion

@Mrs Vimes 

I can't locate the letter. I have a leaflet _Important information about changing to AvantCard in March_ in front of me that tells that I can continue to make payments through my bank a/c to the same a/c number: 900001059. So that's what I did.

Marion


----------



## Mrs Vimes

Just dug out the letter there in case I imagined it 

Dated 11 february



> the payments you are making to your account via telephone or internet banking are being processed using an old 16 digit card number XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. This needs to be replaced with your current 16 digit card number YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. Please update this information before you make your next payment.



Also noticed about 6 weeks ago that vodafone hadn't had been paid in a few months - they have a DD from this card - turns out when I rang them that the card they were using expired in 2008! MBNA had continued to pay out for four and a half years! I gave vodafone my current card number but they still haven't taken a payment.


----------



## Marion

The Leaflet says:

_After March 15, you should continue to use your MBNA issued credit card which will remain valid until its expiry date. _

There's also a bit about making sure that the credit card registered with the bank might be an old number or one that was lost or stolen and it states to make sure that an up-to-date credit card number is being used if making payments from your bank a/c.

Marion


----------



## Mrs Vimes

aaaah, obviously the number on record for mine was so out of date on internet banking, DDs, etc that it stuck out!


----------



## Knuttell

Took ages but eventually registered with them and logged on,its far from a finished product,no statements,no details whatsoever of itemised purchases,just an overview of how much is outstanding and payment date.

Website looks like a revved up version of the PRTB site and that's not a good thing.

They should not have been allowed roll over from MBNA if they were not prepared,this nonsense of a half built website is simply just not good enough.


----------



## MrEarl

Hello,

I was a very happy MBNA customer for over a decade (have cards elsewhere too, if I'm honest ) ... however, since AvantCard took over, I've seen almost no positives:

- A significant increase in my interest rate (I've a platinum card)

- Cancellation of the cheque book facility (which was extremely handy, given I don't have one on my current account and only write a half dozen cheques per year)

- Termination of their Text Messaging Service, where one could historically see recent transactions and check a balance for example

- Now, suggestion that their website is very poor.

All in all, I'm seriously considering cancelling my card with them at this stage.

The only one thing that stays in my mind is, that having acquired the former MBNA business, they have probably helped save a few hundred jobs in CarrickonShannon and I've a lot of time for the staff there, given previous experience in dealing with them was always excellent.  Obviously, if we all leave the company, then they won't need their staff etc.

So, the big question is what to do ?

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Marion

I guess Mr Earl you will have to decide whether or not the company benefits you.

There are plenty of other players in the market - other fish in the sea.

I don't generally pay interest so that's not an issue for me. I got caught once with MBNA and never again.
I never used the cheque book facility.
I never used the text messaging service.

Perhaps I wasn't getting the benefit of the whole package. But, I was getting what I wanted from the company.

They had a great online service. I hope that this will be the case for AvantCard.

Marion


----------



## tonora

Avant say they will be sorted by midday today.
I rang the Avant helpline as my credit card was declined for purchase of health insurance and I was also  unable to register on their website.
I did get to speak to a nice man after 28 minutes(!) who apologised and reassured that all would be right by noon today. 
Bad start for Avant but hopefully they will start delivering or its time to start shopping around for other options.


----------



## yop

Im the same as the rest of you, its peeing off at this stage. Is there an alternative which would give a better rate and/or rewards?


----------



## Janet

I just tried to register for the Avant online service and it keeps telling me that my details don't match those they have on record and that I have to register first before I can use the site.  Which is what I was trying to do.  Sigh.

I'll wait another week or so since I don't really need to access my account online for anything in particular.  Just like admiring the ever decreasing balance. 

However, I did try to phone them using the number for calls from outside Ireland (+353719656262, the same as the old MBNA number for international calls) and it seems to be disconnected.  Perhaps if anyone is on the phone to them you could mention that to them, just to let them know?  Thanks.

I'll be home in April so if I haven't managed to get registered for the website by then I can phone them using the other number anyway.  But thanks also for the point about the credit card number used for payments from online banking because my credit card was stolen and replaced a year ago and I cannot remember if I actually changed it with Banking 365 and if MBNA just kept accepting payments and manually applying them to my new card I wouldn't have noticed.  Better go and check that right now.

Edited to add: and of course the old number was still there.  So silly of me to not realise, must go through the list of other stuff that was stolen a year ago and see what else I might have missed updating.  And I had thought I was doing so well just to get everything replaced.  And now I know that it was probably just my own fault that it seemed to be taking longer and longer each month for payments to actually reach the card.  Have done a test payment of 10 euro just to make sure it's working, then four more monthly payments and no more credit card debt for me!


----------



## Bonaparte

Most annoying! I too have been a happy MBNA customer for years and can't access my on-line account. I did try to register and after eventually getting everything right it just hangs. The "Contact Us" section on the website is most unhelpful and I've tried the help line many times without any response. Does anyone have an EMail address for them and also should the Central Bank be informed of this mess, I do appreciate that the jobs in Leitrim have been saved but if this is how we are going to be treated the regulator should be involved


----------



## Janet

It has just worked for me (using chrome).  The only difference from yesterday is that they no longer ask for the last six digits of your phone number.  While I'm fairly certain that my mobile number is the only one MBNA would ever have had, it's not impossible that that's what was causing problems for me yesterday.

Of course, having gotten registered I was expecting there to be some functionality but other than the facility to make a payment via laser or direct debit, there doesn't seem to be much available yet.  I've done a test payment via laser/visa debit just to check if that goes through any faster than the one I did from B365 yesterday.  Of course, not having any functionality available I don't know if that payment has arrived yet, although I assume not.  

Also interesting to note that my statement for March is already issued and minimum payment is due by 15th April.   I thought the date for payment was usually the 19th but don't have any statements near me to check.  It might be different for everyone but worth checking just in case you might need to make a payment slightly earlier than usual.


----------



## MrEarl

Hi,

I've just registered for their online services.   The "comming soon" type messages in respect of some features, I can live with in the short term no problem ....

However, I was amazed at the level of personal information requested for the online registration, not least because much of this was secure personal information which every Bank worth it's salt would tell you should not be disclosed etc etc.   Unreal ... it was like we were supplying AvantCard with all of our personal information, only for them to later display it onscreen for you !

Early days I know, but I'm not impressed ....  I think it may be time to visit the best buys table for credit cards 

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Janet

MrEarl said:


> Hi,
> However, I was amazed at the level of personal information requested for the online registration, not least because much of this was secure personal information which every Bank worth it's salt would tell you should not be disclosed etc etc.   Unreal ... it was like we were supplying AvantCard with all of our personal information, only for them to later display it onscreen for you



I did think something the same but thought I was just being paranoid (which doesn't mean they're not out to get me, I know  ).  However, since I don't have long to go before I've finished paying down my debt, I'm ignoring it.  I already have an excellent Mastercard with decent rewards here in Germany (paid off in full every month and used purely for convenience) so four more months or so and I won't care any more what Avantcard do.


----------



## MrEarl

Great,

Now they are hanging up on me, when I try to call them (get the automated message when it answers, then goes to an engaged tone and cuts off ...).  Tried both the 0818 number and the 071 number ....



Janet,
I think regardless of how long you may intend staying with these guys, we need to all be very careful with our personal details and thats one of the things I'm going to tell them when I finally get to speak with them - it's genuinely not safe asking for this level of personal information, imho.


Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## jccf2003

Well, I've just tried to register and it says the page is unavailable.  I've already tried to register a few times this week.   I used the MBNA website a lot & hate not being able to see recent transactions. Not happy.


----------



## mickyha

Hi,
I also tried to access new registration page but the page returns to start,seems registration page is inactive??


----------



## yop

I tried it there using IE and it tells me that I need to ring them, and  going by here and boards.ie we are looking at at least 20 mins and some were waiting 40+!!!

I am changing to Tesco, least we will get some rewards for spending.


----------



## STEINER

STEINER said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody else with an MBNA CC tried to register it with AvantCard online banking?
> 
> I was able to use my MBNA CC online account up to last Thursday or Friday.  All attempts to register with AvantCard have failed.  They don't seem to be quite ready.
> 
> [broken link removed]



I tried last night without success.  I managed to register just there now.  It is basic enough but I expect improvements in the coming weeks once the next statement is due.


----------



## MrEarl

yop said:


> I tried it there using IE and it tells me that I need to ring them, and  going by here and boards.ie we are looking at at least 20 mins and some were waiting 40+!!!
> 
> Fup that, I am changing to Tesco, least we will get some rewards for spending.



Hello,

Just a friendly word of warning, if I may ....

Having once had the pleasure of dealing with Tesco Visa myself, I can confirm that the Tesco points are a benifit, but the level of customer service is no better than what we're getting here from AvantCard ...

* No online service (unless something has changed in recent times)
* Limited hours telephone service
* Lots of "the computer says no" type answers despite what common sense might lead you to think the answer would be

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## yop

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a friendly word of warning, if I may ....
> 
> Having once had the pleasure of dealing with Tesco Visa myself, I can confirm that the Tesco points are a benifit, but the level of customer service is no better than what we're getting here from AvantCard ...
> 
> * No online service (unless something has changed in recent times)
> * Limited hours telephone service
> * Lots of "the computer says no" type answers despite what common sense might lead you to think the answer would be
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr. Earl.



Thanks for that, I spotted the lack of online and thats a REAL annoyance. I regular check the account to check activity and this is a proper negative. 


What are the other options, Danske who I bank with aren't much better.


----------



## MrEarl

yop said:


> ...What are the other options, Danske who I bank with aren't much better.



Funny,

I actually have a credit card with them at present and I'm very happy.

* Online is very good
* Rate is excellent (granted, I'm paying a fee on an associated current account - "prestige account")
* the couple of times I've used their telephone service, found them good

----------------

Having said that, I'm slow to put my back up card (historically MBNA) with them, for fear of a problem ever occuring with Danske - technical or otherwise, so am looking for a second provider.

All things being equal, I think I may be heading along to AIB as they also seem to have a decent online service and reasonable rates (for some of their cards but have not had a chance to go fully through the detail as yet).

Bonkers.ie have a good website for comparing: http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-credit-cards/

Any other thoughts ?


----------



## Marion

I just logged in now to register using my IPad. No problems.


Marion


----------



## tomfox3

Trying all morning to register my card. No joy. It's 'not recognised'. Ranf the number and remained on hold for 12 minutes, at which time a lady spoke to me in a very gruff tone, like I was wasting HER time. I guess they are getting a LOT of calls from angry customers. She told me the website was down.Try again in an hour or two. I've since found this thread, and it don't look good at all. BTW, I work in IT / Finance, and I was very unhappy with the amount of personal information required to register online. Worse still was the lady demanded my password before discussing anything  on my account with me. I argued that I'd never been asked for a password over the phone. It was actually the 'security word' not my actual login password. Jeeez. Her tone was terrible though. I'm now looking to switch the card. Anyone got any good suggestions? I don't use it, it's just for emergencies. My debit card is Visa, so I like to have a mastercard creditcard for backup.


----------



## tomfox3

I'm inferring I can keep paying to the general 90001059 bank account number etc, once I make sure the reference note matches my latest CC number? It does match, as the new card is the same number as the last, just the expiry and CVV changed. 

Right?

Thanks



Marion said:


> @Mrs Vimes
> 
> I can't locate the letter. I have a leaflet _Important information about changing to AvantCard in March_ in front of me that tells that I can continue to make payments through my bank a/c to the same a/c number: 900001059. So that's what I did.
> 
> Marion


----------



## sooty1

Hi All
I was unable to use my MBNA CC online last night.  Have failed to register with AvantCard today.  Cannot reach anyone by phone.  This is not acceptable customer service.  I am heading for a couple of days holidays on Friday and looks like I will not have  use of CC.  I will be looking around very shortly for new CC.


----------



## Shadowdude

Hey everyone,

As a long time happy customer of MBNA - here are my two gripes about Avantcard.

1. I was unfortunate enough to be in a situation where the changeover occurred as I needed to activate my new card. With the website not ready - I had to endure the phone line. After being held for ages I was asked to leave my Surname, First Name, First line of my address, Card Number, then the nature of my query. As I was all set to leave my message, the automated woman says "You have 8 seconds to leave your message". Needless to say I was cut off halfway through calling out the account number. What a farce!? Avantcard are totally unprepared for a takeover that was coming for months and months.

2. I know some people will attack me for this one (re gambling) - but I wanted to deposit money from my (in credit) credit card to my Paddypower online account for Cheltenham. My card was declined. I have subsequently been told that Avantcard's security team put a stop to this and in future I will not be allowed to use the credit card to deposit into my Paddypower account - management decision. I resent being told what I can do with my money - I keep my account in credit and had no problem paying the 2.50 charge MBNA charged me if I wanted to deposit from my funds.
The very nice lad I (finally) got speaking to online more or less told me it was a ridiculous decision and he was VERY sorry.

As someone mentioned earlier - I do not want to risk jobs in Leitrim as I have never had a problem before - but head management in Avantcard seem to have their heads in the cloud about running a business. This is a total farce of a takeover with random decisions being made which will definitely impact on customer numbers.

I'm giving them one or two more weeks to get this sorted - as I imagine people are complaining left right and centre (as the lad I spoke to admitted). But if there is no change I am gone - after 20 happy years with MBNA.
Avantcard management are total muppets.


----------



## Janet

Janet said:


> I've done a test payment via laser/visa debit just to check if that goes through any faster than the one I did from B365 yesterday.  Of course, not having any functionality available I don't know if that payment has arrived yet, although I assume not.



Just in case anyone is interested, the test payment I did on Friday via debit card had hit my credit card account by this morning (it showed up as last payment).  As far as I can tell the test payment I did from B365 had not yet shown up.  I did another bigger payment via debit card this morning and just checking now both that and the B365 payment have both shown up (based on the balance - recent transactions are not yet available to view).  So, as is often the case, whatever other problems they may be having, taking your money doesn't seem to be one of them.


----------



## Marion

Tomfox 3

You will be asked to key in the card details when you register. I think I would do this before paying. 

However, If the old card is still in date then you could just pay on the MBNA account number.

Marion


----------



## Knuttell

Any idea when this crowd  will be in a position to provide last months statement?

No statement in the post and I need to check/review it?

What was wrong with the existing online site all they needed to do was remove the MBNA branding and keep it live while they built their own mickey mouse one in the background.


----------



## Marion

Last month's statement should have been provided by MBNA.

Marion


----------



## aido71

Re registered on new site today. At first was irritated that I had to ring them to find out my credit limit (don't go anywhere near it thankfully so genuinely didn't know). The annoying thing was it kept saying to get it from last statement which is fine except my MBNA statements were paperless electronic and can only be accessed online! Catch 22.!
However rang number and after getting through automated stuff was promptly talking with a very pleasant young lady who gave me the info and stayed on the line while I went through the registration process to make sure all was ok.
I was no fan of MBNA ..... Last conversation was with a very aggressive lady who wanted to know when payment was coming...... This was during a pretty well publicised bank glitch last Summer..... She could not grasp the concept that payment was late because of this. Payment had been put through prior to her call yet we spent a bizarre 20 mins of her asking for payment me saying it has been done and her saying.."I can't accesss your accountto verify.... Now when can we expect payment"!!!!....... So given today's encounter I am prepared to give them a chance.... Can't be worse.... Though to be fair MBNA set the bar fairly low!!!


----------



## Janet

Still no statements available on the website and they seem to have just copied the FAQs from the MBNA site because try as I might, I can't find what they talk about in this one:


> *How do I switch back to paper statements?*
> You can revert back to paper statements at any time. Navigate to 'Manage Account' tab and click 'Resume Paper Statements' link, then select 'Paper statements' in the 'Choose your statement delivery' option and submit.



Since they don't send out paper statements and don't seem to email them to you either, they really need to get it sorted that you can access them on their website.


----------



## JohnJay

Janet said:


> Since they don't send out paper statements and don't seem to email them to you either, they really need to get it sorted that you can access them on their website.



i got a paper statement from Avantcard last month, eventhough i had not got a paper statement from MBNA for years. I seem to remember in one of their letters they said that everyone would be reverted to paper statements until they got their website sorted.

Their website is muck. You would imagine they would have sorted something out before they went live.


----------



## MrEarl

Hello,

This article may be of interest to some - the Regulator has had to become involved:
http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2013/0405/379907-avant-credit-card-holders-experiencing-difficulty/

People need to complain more, if they are not getting the proper service ... as a nation, we are not good at complaining or standing up for our rights as consumers etc.

Here is the link to the Ombudsman's offices, which is one place people should be directing their complaints, if they have genuine issues: [broken link removed] 

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Ann1

I just went online to register my new credit card and completed the registration with no problems at all. I then needed to speak with customer service and got through within a couple of minutes. As always I found the service excellent. Whatever delays or disruptions that card holders were encountering during the changeover seem to have been corrected now.


----------



## Knuttell

Ann1 said:


> Whatever delays or disruptions that card holders were encountering during the changeover seem to have been corrected now.



Last statement date is 19th Feb,have no idea when I will get one either,Customer support says there is a delay but I should get one shortly and I have now way of checking online on recent purchases etc.

Far from corrected.


----------



## Palerider

FAO Knuttel - I received my paper statement today, it was dated 21 Mar 13, I set up the payment details on my UB online account and after payment noticed that payment must be received by 19 Apr 13, that is 5 working days from today.

I called them to let them know the delay in statement issue was with them and they say allow 5 business days for a  payment to reach them which meant I may not meet their requirements even when transferring online on the day of receipt of the statement, I called because had a significant balance this month and don't want a dispute afterwards when I go to argue about interest being applied..

A 15 minute wait followed, this crowd are really poor, we'll see if I get charged interest, I don't have patience for this nonsense so all former MBNA card holders please review statement date after you receive it by post and watch for this to ensure you do not get screwed by their ineptitudes.


----------



## STEINER

I received my paper statement today, dated 20th March, payable by Monday 15th April.  I used billpay.ie for paying MBNA and Thursday is the billpay.ie deadline for processing payments.  This always worked efficiently with MBNA payments, I am going to find out pretty soon with AvantCard!


----------



## Nirvana999

*Laser :: Avantcard*

Has anyone else come across the Avantcard problem when trying to pay off a balance using Laser?  My Laser is with Danske/NIB and has 18 numbers but the Avant software rejects it because they demand 19 numbers... so cant use that method to pay off the balance.

This issue was reported to Avant weeks ago... but no action...  same problem hanging online wasting call credit... and they have no email facility..


----------



## Bonaparte

Has anyone noticed that the payment date has moved back. My Standing Order went out on 15th this month and checking back the earliest ever before was 18th. this is most annoying as there may not have been funds, luckily enough I was covered. I really think things are very poor, no statement history on-line, no recent transactions online, nobody to answer the phone. I wonder do they want the business at all. I was a happy MBNA customer for as long as I can remember and am now seriously considering the options. Perhaps they should be asked to make a statement to clarify


----------



## 8till8

Nirvana999 said:


> same problem hanging online wasting call credit...



It may help to phone them on their regular number i.e the 071 number which is cheaper than 0818 number.  Its on the back of the statement or card


----------



## Janet

Bonaparte said:


> Has anyone noticed that the payment date has moved back.



Yep, I noticed that.  Luckily I noticed it online once I was able to register (it's one of the few bits of information given on the overview page, which, however, doesn't seem to be working today either) and I just made a payment immediately.  The laser (BoI visa debit) one went through faster than a transfer from BoI online so I'll probably stick with that in future.  Very glad I did notice it though as I only received by paper statement on Monday (it may have been delivered on Friday but I was away) and no matter how fast a payment goes through I've never seen one done in less than 24 hours.

Just tried to phone again to check some recent transactions (specifically whether the desposit hold put on the card by the car hire people at the weekend has been 'refunded'), made it through as far as pressing 2 to hear recent transactions, please hold for a member of our team and then was just cut off.  Then the number was inaccessible for a few minutes again.  On the third attempt I did get through and this time could speak to someone.  No word yet on when the website will be fully functional but they were told it should be this week.


----------



## Knuttell

I wish to complain about the really poor transition from MBNA to this shower of cowboys,where do I do lodge the complaint?

The Central Bank?

I would urge similarly affected customers to do likewise.


----------



## Janet

Knuttell said:


> I wish to complain about the really poor transition from MBNA to this shower of cowboys,where do I do lodge the complaint?
> 
> The Central Bank?
> 
> I would urge similarly affected customers to do likewise.



Based on post #38 above, I'd say it seems like it's the financial ombudsman you need to contact (there's a link to it in that post, too).  The article linked to mentions the following: "The National Consumer Agency has also had a number of calls from customers, and is directing them to the consumer banking team at the Central Bank."


----------



## Knuttell

Janet said:


> Based on post #38 above, I'd say it seems like it's the financial ombudsman you need to contact (there's a link to it in that post, too).  The article linked to mentions the following: "The National Consumer Agency has also had a number of calls from customers, and is directing them to the consumer banking team at the Central Bank."



Thanks Janet but do not think the Ombudsmans office is the correct avenue and have no confidence whatsoever in the National Consumer Agency having read comments here on this site.

Will try the Central Bank though.


----------



## Knuttell

Rang the Central Bank 01 2246000 and got the usual ould spiel about Avent meeting all requirement when the applied for licence and if you have want to make a complaint then you need to engage in writing with Avent before writing to the Omudsmans office to make a complaint which from personal experience can take up to a year.

What a joke.


----------



## MrEarl

Hi Knuttle, 

Whatever you do, please don't give in - make the additional effort.  The only way we are all ever going to stop having to put up with this sort of terrible customer service, is if we all start kicking a$$

Be strong my friend 


------------------------------------
As of 8.30pm this evening ...



> Coming soon…
> 
> 
> We are putting the finishing touches to your online statement.  We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> 
> Did you know that you can now make Debit Card Payments on our new site?  Just go to the Payments tab.
> 
> If you have any urgent account queries, give us a call on 0818 409 511 Monday to Friday 8am to 8pm, Saturday 8am to 2pm



This same message has been on their website, since it first launched ...  clearly their understanding of the phrase "coming soon" is very different to my own.


----------



## Janet

I've just figured out what the thing is on their website that bothers me (apart from the fact that most of it doesn't work, obviously).  When I look at the overview, the available balance is emphasised, rather than the outstanding balance.  It's in bold and a larger font than all the other information and I keep logging on and wondering how the hell I all of a sudden owe more than I thought. 

Note: this isn't a particularly logical thought since I don't use the card and am only keeping it until it's fully paid off but there's always a chance of something going wrong and since I can't check recent transactions online it gives me a start every single time.

I also think it's the type of credit use encouraging behaviour that I thought credit card companies weren't really supposed to use anymore.  Like raising your limit without it being requested was.  Have to admit I don't remember now if it was like that on the old MBNA page but it is surprising me enough every time that I'm inclined to think not.


----------



## Knuttell

Recent and pending transactions are now visible on my online account however there is still no access to statements.


----------



## aido71

My tuppence worth. As with all on here frustrated with this move to avant.

 I must say in fairness have been on phone twice and both times no significant holding and quite pleasant staff. I do feel a little sorry for the personnel. Copping.   A lot of understandable flak but not their fault to be fair. Anyhow as website a disaster I could not access my account.

Finally did last week to find as I suspected payment date passed from last statement and nothing paid from me.... Duly paid but concerned that I will get hit with interest and late payment penalty and also show up on my account as non payment for last month. 

The lady on phone assured me this would not happen as they were at fault (statement arrived today). I am waiting to see what next statement says. I had similar issue last year with MBNA during ulster bank fiasco.... As they were paperless I was unable to pay that month. 

Result was a very abusive phone call from an ignorant woman demanding to know why no payment received! She refused to accept the ulster bank issue and kept repeating the question. All very bizarre as by the time she rang full payment ad gone through but in full flight she kept asking nay demanding an explanation! 

I think I eventually told her where to go! ( quite out of character for me)..... I should have quit then! Anyway will see what this shower will bring...... Confidence not high!!!


----------



## Janet

Yep, just checked and can see previous transactions but not statements yet.  However, I did get my statement in the post yesterday so that's two a bit more than two weeks faster than they managed to send last month's one.


----------



## Sandals

Went to pay my statement today and find I was hit with late fee (first ever) as I made three attempts to pay previous bill of less than €10 as my old card mbna was just out and new one avant wouldnt work so had to find the statement to actual scan and pay.


----------



## Knuttell

Sandals said:


> Went to pay my statement today and find I was hit with late fee (first ever)



Does that effect your credit rating?


----------



## Bill Struth

Knuttell said:


> Does that effect your credit rating?


 Yes, it is noted in your credit report.


----------



## Knuttell

Statements now available online though you can only go as far back as April.

Also noticed my interest rate has taken a big jump,the monthly rate used to be 0.833% its now 1.24% 

10% versus 14.88% if they announced this increase or sent me notice of it I certainly didn't get it.


----------



## Mrs Vimes

They seem to finally be sorting themselves out.

My interest rate went from .945 to .95 so I'm not going to bother contacting them (finally paid off my balance!)

Knuttell, I think you should call them and look for the rate to be changed back.


----------



## Knuttell

Mrs Vimes said:


> Knuttell, I think you should call them and look for the rate to be changed back.



I checked back over old statements and the rate changed in Aug 2012,rang Avant who pretty much told me that MBNA moved all interest rates upwards at that time and I would have gotten a letter.

Asked to speak to the loyalty dept but was told that no rates will be reviewed until at least the end of the year and told me to ring them back then.The attitude was bordering on _"yeah whateva...whatcha gonna do about it matey"_


----------



## Janet

Just had a look to see if the next bill has been issued, as they definitely seem to be a week earlier than MBNA always were.  In addition to the finance charge (18.57), there is also a deferred finance charge (0.13).  I assume I won't get through to them on a Sunday so in the meantime, does anyone know what that would be?


----------



## Janet

Right so, in answer to my own question just in case anyone else is wondering.  After a twenty-minute phonecall I managed to get an answer (all the while very aware of the fact that I was spending far more on the phone call that the 13 cent interest charge I was querying, don't worry).

First off, the guy tried to tell me that the finance charge was the amount of interest levied on my balance from the date the statement was printed until the date a payment was received and that the deferred finance charge was the amount of interest levied during the period from the payment being received until the next statement is printed.  Which made absolutely no sense.  After trying to pull up multiple other screens (because their new system is not as efficient as the old MBNA one, apparently) he left me on hold while he went off to query something.

When he came back, he told me that the deferred finance charge was the interest on the 23.99 I had charged during the month of April.  As I hadn't cleared the full balance at the end of April, interest is then levied on the new charges from the day they were incurred (that's the deferred finance charge) as well as, obviously, on the outstanding balance (that's the finance charge).  I haven't seen this before as I don't use that card anymore and it was an accidental paypal transaction that had gone through (because I hadn't used paypal for a long time and forgot that that card was still linked to there).  So that's it.  He said that the reason for the finance charges to be split up was greater transparency.  Still can't wait for this card to be cleared so I can just close the account entirely.  Four months and counting!


----------



## Gaothfar

My Avant Visa credit card was refused twice recently, although I am in good standing - I suspect a fault on the magnetic strip - and I am unable to contact Avant.
 I have spent too much time on the phone going around the 'Press 1 for this and 2 for that' but there is no option to get a person to answer or to deal with my problem. 
 Their website has no contact details other than the phone.
 In the end I got out the oul fountain pen and ink and wrote to the address on the card. No reply yet.
 Where can I get a non-Avant Visa credit card? Would Tesco be okay?


----------



## STEINER

Gaothfar said:


> Where can I get a non-Avant Visa credit card? Would Tesco be okay?



I have a Tesco card.  They have no online facility for a customer to view statements, check transactions, but you can do this over the phone with a freephone number.  The card is the same as any credit card as far as purchasing anything in a retailer, over the phone, online etc.


----------



## Willy Fogg

To be fair, I haven't had any problem getting through to Avant during their opening hours. 

I do wish the support was 24/7 as it was under MBNA as I travel quite a bit, but otherwise I haven't encountered any major issues since the transition.

(As a side, the complaints about Avant being terrible and missing MBNA do make me smile, considering in it's day MBNA was pretty much higher up on the heirarchy of evil than Satan himself around these parts )


----------



## Gaothfar

Thanks for the replies. No on-line facility from Tesco would be a problem. I'll ring Avant tomorrow and give it one last shot - and report back tomorrow night (don't wait up as I may be late).


----------



## postman pat

Hi,
  just my tuppence worth,Avant seem to be ok now,any problems i had were sorted out over the phone and  online they have quite a good site. one thing though a few days ago i tried to increase my credit limit just to see if i could,(i have a rather large one since the days they used to up it as a matter of form)..i got a letter back basically saying i should see a doctor!!!
Its good to see a bit a reality returning i suppose.


 Pat


----------



## Gaothfar

I called Avant again today and spent 15 minutes going around in circles without success. It is not possible to request a replacement card from them without first reporting that your card is stolen or lost (which it isn't). 
 The most frustrating thing about their phone service is that you must key in your card number, date of birth and mother's name then get put through to another electronic voice that requests the same information. Finally you end up in a dead end without any option to return to the main menu.
 I gave up and applied for a Tesco Visa card today.


----------



## Gerry Canning

Mbna/Avant; Their service is in a mess.
Do not ring them. Put your query in writing,keep a copy , ask them to acknowledge your letter.

Otherwise you will be phone-head WRECKED.

If you DO phone and get sorted , take a bow !


----------



## Gaothfar

I received a reply from Avant today to my complaint that I can't contact them by phone or email. It is a nice letter, looks personal and includes a copy of their 'Customer Commitment'. It gave me a new phone number that I can call.

 I did and was answered in Spanish by a machine. I could press 'uno' for this and 'dos' for the other thing and then my school Spanish ran out.

All I want to do is tell them that there is a glitch on my card - not lost, not stolen - just an eensy weensy flaw in the metalic strip that makes it useless.

I can't wait for my Tesco Visa card so I will be free of these incompetent time-wasters.


----------



## JohnJay

do you use their on-line banking?

Click on "My Card" and "Card Replacement" and guess what happens 7/10 days later??.... you get a new card....
I did this a few weeks ago and had my new card in a few days. 
Probably quicker than you will get a new one from Tesco...


----------



## Gaothfar

Thank you JJ. I have just gone on-line and done that. 
Now that you've shown me, I can't imagine how I missed it before.
All that blood, sweat and tears... It looks so obvious now but I just couldn't see that. 
I will await the post with interest.
Thanks again.


----------



## MrEarl

Crap customer service and now another 2% rate hike .... what a joke !

As soon as I get time, I'm moving to another provider, so I can continue to have a back up to my first choice card (Danske Mastercard - Platinum, in conjunction with their Prestige A/c).


----------



## amtc

Tesco is Avant - it's just a rebranding


----------



## Willy Fogg

amtc said:


> Tesco is Avant - it's just a rebranding



Tesco has nothing to do with Avant.

Avant was MBNA.

Tesco cards are issued by Tesco Bank, nothing to do with MBNA or Avant.


----------



## Knuttell

Letter of Avant today informing me of a further 2% rate rise on the card,somewhere between the jigs an additional 1% was also added,my rate having checked it recently was 14.9% (which was on foot of another sneaky rise)they are now telling me its 15.9% going up to 17.9%.


----------



## JohnJay

Knuttell said:


> Letter of Avant today informing me of a further 2% rate rise on the card,somewhere between the jigs an additional 1% was also added,my rate having checked it recently was 14.9% (which was on foot of another sneaky rise)they are now telling me its 15.9% going up to 17.9%.



No surpise there. There are very few cards below 17% these days. And Avant are hardly in the market to chase new customers


----------



## Gaothfar

Still no sign of my replacement card from Avant (10 days now) though they did send me that letter telling me that their charges are going up.


----------



## Gaothfar

Today I got a letter from AvantCard in reply to my request for a replacement of September 11th. It says "our investigations are taking longer than anticipated" and they will reply by October 31st. All I wanted was a replacement card on an account that is in good standing.

Also today, my new Tesco Visa card arrived. So problem solved. I will keep you all posted (I know its fascinating) if I ever hear any more from AvantCard. I wonder if they've gone out of business...


----------



## Gaothfar

Yesterday (Oct 25th) my replacement Visa card arrived from Avant a mere 44 days after the request. I notice that they have changed my account number and have changed the number on my wife's card (both cards had previously the same number). This means that it would be necessary to change my card number on my Amazon, PayPal and also my bank account Bill Pay facility. 
 I cut the cards in two and put them in the bin. Avant is clearly not functioning properly.


----------



## STEINER

I sympathise.  I would have burnt or shredded the cards to completely destroy.


----------



## Willy Fogg

> This means that it would be necessary to change my card number on my Amazon, PayPal and also my bank account Bill Pay facility.  I cut the cards in two and put them in the bin. Avant is clearly not functioning properly.



Huh? They've done this with all additional card-holders. It was mentioned to be occuring in one of the early letters from MBNA relating to the charge.

It's actually one thing I do like. It's very easy for them to pin point which card made the transaction etc. I had a query the other day and they were instantly able to ID what was what.

Payment details haven't changed. It's not a "new" card. A payment made to the original, main card number applies to the whole account.


----------



## Gerry Canning

help needed urgently from AAM people.

Has anyone still got the letter Avante sent to you telling you they were taking over MBna,s business.
I need only one for a ppi claim , as Avante are saying they are not liable for Mbna,s business.
Could any of you scan one to me PLEASE .

gerrycanning@hotmail.com


----------



## Gaothfar

Gerry, there's a very slim chance I have it still in a big box of unburned papers. If you don't hear from me this evening, then it's not there. Good luck.

Also, guess who wrote to me on Friday? Yep AvantCard Customer Advocate (no phone number and a note saying we no longer provide on-line contact). The letter says: "We have now exhausted our complaint process; therefore I must inform you that this is our final response on the matter." If I wish to take the matter further I am advised to contact the Financial Services Ombudsman Bureau (leaflet enclosed). And all I wanted was to replace a faulty card. What an incompetent shower!


----------

